# Rookie PRICING BIDDING!!!



## $$snowmoney$$ (Oct 4, 2011)

I work in NJ 
I am bidding on a 2.5 acre lot
It is open no side walks.

I am pricing it $20,000 seasonal 
2 inch trigger and 13 plow visits and 25 salt spreading visits

I do not know if that price is too low or too high??? can you please help me?

I have costs about $380 per acre including employees and subcontractors, salt, gas, etc, its just an estimate.

I am asking you guys because I know you are* PROFESSIONAL*!!! I appreciate the help.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

To answer your question, the client will tell you if your price is too high.

You have room for improvement if your cost to clear and salt one acre is $380.00.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I know NJ has higher pricing then I do but I am plowing and salting 1 acre in Ohio for about 150 an acre. So I agree with TCLA, in the fact that you have room for improvment. I know I wouldn't have any customers if I had to charge that kind of money here.


----------



## $$snowmoney$$ (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for your input.
So you are saying my costs are too high? 
And my seasonal price is too inflated? 

I know i sound like a rookie. But thanks alot for the help :salute:


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

sounds high to me.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

$$snowmoney$$;1326913 said:


> So you are saying my costs are too high?
> And my seasonal price is too inflated?


Your costs are either out of control, our you haven't figured them out right. I would guess the latter.

I don't know if your price is inflated.


----------

